# plans and drawings



## kdwlrunninz (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello one and all. I am the owner for the past 34 years of an x Danish Haj cutter fishing vessel built at Frederikshavn Denmark in 1903. What I am seeking are any lines drawings or plans of a vessel similar to my PROVIDENCE. Her measurements are 55ft. on the waterline, 64ft. on deck, 17ft. beam and a draft of 8 1/2ft.
Here is a photo. I was not allowed to up load another , will try on another posting, thanks for your help....


----------

